# New Cockapoo owner! Hello everyone



## Milliepoo

*Millie is 11 wks... We are new!*

Hi all! We adopted Millie, our chocolate Cockapoo 3 weeks ago! She is such a sweet baby girl! I just had a couple of questions?? Her eyes seem to water a lot, is this normal? Are there any remedies for this? Also, her hair is short and pretty straight. Her ears are curly and I do see waves sort of coming in. She has no beard coming in. Any thoughts? Thanks so much!


----------



## MillieDog

Hi Milliepoo
Is her fur getting in her eyes at all. My Millie had sleepy dust every morning and it was the fur, so had it clipped away.

Give her coat time to grow and you'll soon see what sort of cockapoo you have. They do have a wide variety of finishes!

Any photos of her? Upload via Photobucket is the best and easiest way.


----------



## Dawny

hi 11 weeks is a bit early to tell what sort of coat she will have, but watery eyes im not to sure, you can get drops from the pet shop that arent too stronge for puppies. if you are to worried pop in to your vet and ask them about it.
would love to see pics, i too have a chocolate girly who is cheeky and loveing.


----------



## kendal

how long have her eyes been watering, has she been for any other vaccinations yet, or is she dew to get her next one. 

do you have any photos? 


is it clear tears or are her eyes gungy, is she bothering about her eyes, are they looking red. 

what are her eyes like first thing in the morning?


----------



## sonatalady7

Congrats and welcome! Can't wait to see pictures!

Bella's eyes were particularly watery when we brought her home. We changed her from Chicken to Lamb based food and it reduced dramatically! Might have been an allergy...


----------



## Milliepoo

Hi all! We have adopted a chocolate cockapoo and named her Millie! She has a beautiful face, much like a cocker. She has waves on the backs of her arms, and the rest of her body has short hair that is kind of coarse. It looks like she is getting some longer hairs that have a slight wave, but they are mostly along her backbone. The tips of her ears are wonderfully curly! Has anyone had a baby with this type of coat? I'm just curious if it may change? Also, her eyes seem to water, is there a remedy for this? Thank so much! I'm looking forward to learning and sharing on this great forum!!


----------



## JoJo

Hi 

Can you post some photos of Millie? as my Eevee has a straighter coat but it is changing 

xxxx


----------



## francesjl

Scamp age 14 wks









Scamp now









His fur was quite straight as a pup but has become more wavy on his body and softer and curlier on his legs and tail.


----------



## Milliepoo

Thank you! I have some great pics of her but don't know how to post them yet!


----------



## mandym

Hi there welcome to the forum,Millie sounds lovely,is she an f1 or f2?All cockapoo puppies very where some are quite cockery to start with others are fluffy and curly from an early age


----------



## JoJo

most of us use photobucket ... don't worry it took me about 2 months to work out how to post pics .. but I am non techy at the best of time, the rest of time I am just dumb ha ha ha


----------



## wilfiboy

Hi there... you'll see a wide variety of coats... Mable got wavier and Wilf got curlier. Im sure there has been a thread or mention of eyes watering before but cant remember sorry x


----------



## Milliepoo

Thank you!!! How do I download photo bucket, or where does it come from?


----------



## weez74

Just go to www.photobucket.com - it is a website. Register and upload your photos and bob's your uncle!


----------



## Sarette

It's a website! www.photobucket.com xx


----------



## kendal

hey hear is a thred on how to use photbucket 

http://ilovemycockapoo.com/showthread.php?t=70

or when you nest post a reply if you scrole down you will see a browse button that will alow you to access your files and you can atach a photo to your post.


----------



## Milliepoo

Ok, I'm going to attempt to post a picture of Millie!


----------



## Milliepoo

Here is a photo of her. I'm not even sure she will have a beard...

<a href="http://s1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/nelanh/?action=view&current=IMG_5705.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i1214.photobucket.com/albums/cc489/nelanh/IMG_5705.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Milliepoo

Let me try posting the pic again, this is new to me!


----------



## Ali79

Hi - just started to do a post as couldn't see Millie but can now so have edited my comment. She is gorgeous


----------



## JoJo

Ahhh her ears are so poodle-like... as for the rest of her coat that will grow in the next few months, and by the looks of the curls on her ears .. I think she will have a kink, wavy or curl in her coat when it gets longer.

What does everyone think about little Millie's coat?? 

Eevee has the straightest coat out of my 3 cockapoos .. here she ...


----------



## mandym

She is a sweetie,love the ears! My guess is she is an f2 meaning both mum and dad are cockapoos,in an f2 litter theres always one puppy that turns out more like a cocker ie smoother shedding coat,smooth nose and no moustache etc.If she is an f2 the breeder should tell new puppy owners that these pups will moult due to the fact that a high percentage of cockapoo owners have allergies,asthma etc.


----------



## Milliepoo

Eevee is a beauty!!! Thanks for your reply! Millie's face and precious personality has stolen our hearts... Especially those ears! She has no hair on her face... No sign of a beard...


----------



## Milliepoo

Mandym... I was told her mother is a cocker and daddy a poodle. Unfortunately, I didn't see them. My friend got her sister and she's really curly. I just hope she grows out a little bit fluffy!


----------



## mandym

Here are 2 of my f2 pups one cockapoo type,one cocker type and you can tell by 4 weeks which one is the cocker type cos its very obvious. xx


----------



## kendal

mandym said:


> Here are 2 of my f2 pups one cockapoo type,one cocker type and you can tell by 4 weeks which one is the cocker type cos its very obvious. xx


many have the owners sent you any photos of them now.


----------



## mandym

I only have an updated pic of the smooth pup nbut here is an updated pic of elmo,one of my other fluffy choc partis the difference is unbelievable....


----------



## Milliepoo

Thank you!!


----------



## Milliepoo

There is always a wet drainage line on each side. It is clear, no gunk... her eyes are not red and it doesn't seem to bother her. I'm going to ask the vet when she goes back in a week. THANKS!


----------



## Guest

may i ask what generation she is ? to my experienced eye she is awfully sweet and lovely colour but i would be asking the breeder a few more questions about her parentage , her eyes are not a problem , that is if she has eye test by optigen ?at 11 weeks she should have a coat like this to be a non moulting full coated cockapoo and this one is 10 weeks old 

URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/850/5561.jpg/]







[/URL]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Milliepoo

Wow! That is a big difference... I think Millie already has more hair/fluff than your smooth one.


----------



## flounder_1

Romeo - I'm not an experienced breeder as I know you are but I have seen quite a number of cockapoo's in person and pictures here and have seen many different coats. Some full on curly, some fluffy and wavy and some rather straight and more cocker coated. In fact there was a very cocker looking cockerpoo at poo fest who was F1. Mez-uk's Harley is quite short straight coated as well.

Lolly is in the fluffy, wavy coated catagory and does shed slightly. I saw both mum (working Cocker) and dad (who was extremely curly) so know without doubt that she is F1.


----------



## kendal

i think we have 4 different F1 pupps on the forum who are almost compleatly cocker in aperence where as the rest of the litter had the clasic cockapoo look.


----------



## Milliepoo

Millie on the beach!!


----------



## kendal

oh i have just rememberd we had 2 labradoodals at the kennels a couple of weeks ago. one was clasic doodle, the other had the same dooodle body other but hits face was sooth. but it wasnt shaved. she might end up like that, he was very cute, i wish ihad taken a photo. 


also i have been very wrong several times on the forum saying that pups will keep the cocker look and they end up the a tipical shagy cockapoo, so its just a waiting game to see what happens.


----------



## kendal

he guys i have just relized that theas two threads were the same topic so thaiught i would combine them as i think its getting a littl confusing.


----------



## mandym

I have also had a cocker type f2 pups that were fluffier in the coat but with a smooth nose,both ended up definite cocker types


----------



## Milliepoo

kendal said:


> he guys i have just relized that theas two threads were the same topic so thaiught i would combine them as i think its getting a littl confusing.


. 

Thank you Kendal!!! I have no idea what I'm doing! Ha ha!


----------



## Guest

janet i agree but that is why i asked what generation it was ? when i breed cockapoos f1 and i do have a puppy smooth coated like millie (it happens rarely may i add) i have a black one in a litter of 9 puppies , i would never sell this little girl but find a home for her free as i no she proberbly will moult , please dont shoot me for making a comment !!! haha i am allowed free speech ? but as i said what a cute puppy does she want a freebe as a friend for her looks exactly the same but black


----------



## Milliepoo

Mandym, the fluffy chocolate one looks so much like Millie. I think that's what she will end up looking like. How old is this one, does he/she shed?


----------



## mandym

The pic was taken when she was 8 weeks old.She is 3 years old now although i dont have an up to date pic on my computer i see her often as she stays quite near to where i live.She went totally smooth and looked just like a working cocker then when she was spayed she went fluffy again but not on her face.There are some f1s that appear more cockery but in my opinion they generally pop up more in f2 litters.


----------



## JoJo

mandym said:


> Here are 2 of my f2 pups one cockapoo type,one cocker type and you can tell by 4 weeks which one is the cocker type cos its very obvious. xx


Mandy my Eevee favours the cocker look in my opinion and she is the most cocker cockapoo I have but she doesnt look as cocker as the right pup ...

Have you got any grown up pics of these pups.... it is so interesting ...

You are great at all this stuff... thanks xxx


----------



## mandym

Yes on the previous page is the cocker type pup a bit older and one of my cockapoo type pups older too


----------



## JoJo

thanks Mandy ..think my Eevee will be somewhere in the middle :S... she does have a wave in her coat just not as curly as my others ...


----------



## weez74

Mandy, I can't get over the pictures of Elmo - they are unbelievably different! Are you sure you've not caught this picture confusion thing from your breeder? 

Janice - I'm amazed that you give away the straight-haired pups as well. It's very honest of you. Have you followed the ones you've given away in the past? Have theygenerally always continued to look more cocker than poo?


----------



## weez74

Oh, amd Millie is a sweetheart! Keep taking the photos - if she turns out like Elmo, you're going to want to keep a record of that!!!!


----------



## Sarette

I was wondering about the straight haired, more cocker looking cockapoo pups, and if they found owners ok.. we are considering having a litter or 2 when the kids are much bigger (so a good few years to go!).. xx


----------



## mandym

weez74 said:


> Mandy, I can't get over the pictures of Elmo - they are unbelievably different! Are you sure you've not caught this picture confusion thing from your breeder?
> 
> Janice - I'm amazed that you give away the straight-haired pups as well. It's very honest of you. Have you followed the ones you've given away in the past? Have theygenerally always continued to look more cocker than poo?



the smooth pup( tao) and elmo are 2 different dogs,one smooth type and one fluffy cockapoo type but theyre great examples of 2 different cockapoo types in an f2 litter xx


----------



## weez74

mandym said:


> the smooth pup( tao) and elmo are 2 different dogs,one smooth type and one fluffy cockapoo type but theyre great examples of 2 different cockapoo types in an f2 litter xx


HA!!! I'm so useless! I was sat there gobsmacked at how different they were! What an idiot!! Your breeder clearly needs prospective owners like me who can't tell the difference between two completely different dogs!!!!!

I'm actually shaking my head at myself.....


----------



## JoJo

weez74 said:


> HA!!! I'm so useless! I was sat there gobsmacked at how different they were! What an idiot!! Your breeder clearly needs prospective owners like me who can't tell the difference between two completely different dogs!!!!!
> 
> I'm actually shaking my head at myself.....


thats so funny.. I thought you were joking ha ha ha ... thats a ME moment, i do things like that all the time


----------



## mandym

Sarette said:


> I was wondering about the straight haired, more cocker looking cockapoo pups, and if they found owners ok.. we are considering having a litter or 2 when the kids are much bigger (so a good few years to go!).. xx



I always advertise the cocker type pups seperately and am very honest about their coat type,moulting etc and they always get great homes,i think its awful hen people who breed f2 litters sell all the pups without telling new puppy oners that one will moult,it could end up in a home with an asthmatic and thats so dangerous!


----------



## Sarette

mandym said:


> I always advertise the cocker type pups seperately and am very honest about their coat type,moulting etc and they always get great homes,i think its awful hen people who breed f2 litters sell all the pups without telling new puppy oners that one will moult,it could end up in a home with an asthmatic and thats so dangerous!


Thanks Mandy, that would be what I would do also I think xxx


----------

